# Downtime for just army.ca and Afghan Operations?



## crooks.a (8 Sep 2010)

For both today, and yesterday I have experienced downtime for the army.ca domain, and Afghan Operations.

What I see is for army.ca:

A blank white screen with the URL of the page in the title.

and for Afghan Operations:

A blank area for where the Afghan Ops content should be (the regular Facebook stuff is still there).


I further investigated this, and it seems that it is only army.ca. The other three domain names still work properly. This is pretty strange to me, considering the four domains (if I am not mistaken) run off of the same server and files. The Facebook game being down is also strange.

Thanks.


----------



## Strike (8 Sep 2010)

Good, I'm not losing my mind.  I'm going through withdrawal.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Sep 2010)

Same here, at 05:30 (Eastern).

But the symptom is the same as I described a few days ago: blank screen on Army.ca but Milnet.ca and the Navy and AF versions works fine.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Sep 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Same here, at 05:30 (Eastern).
> 
> But the symptom is the same as I described a few days ago: blank screen on Army.ca but Milnet.ca and the Navy and AF versions works fine.




And, at 06:10, Army.ca is back. Just like last time.


----------



## crooks.a (8 Sep 2010)

Hmm. That's pretty strange. I guess that fix to the cache file wasn't as successful as Mike had hoped.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2010)

Temporarily Unavailable
Due to high stress on the server the forum is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

ARGGG !!!!!!!!!!!

Users Online 
310 Guests, 78 Users (77 Spiders) 


What would the Server do if we had:

Most Online Today: 476. Most Online Ever: 1,911 (June 07, 2007, 12:37:11)


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Sep 2010)

Maybe start kicking out those spiders, normal people use Google for search anyways! Block everyone else.


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Maybe start kicking out those spiders, normal people use Google for search anyways! Block everyone else.



The bulk of them probably were Google spiders. They crawl in packs ... herd? ... flocks? .... what _do_ you call a bunch of spiders, besides scary?


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Sep 2010)

My basement.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Sep 2010)

The outside of a PMQ in Kingston....


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The outside of a PMQ in Kingston....



The outside of _any_ house, building, stationary vehicle, etc.......in Kingston.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Sep 2010)

The load may also be caused by other things going on with the server at the same time. I try to schedule all the heavy tasks for night time, but sometimes if it's urgent I end up running something during the day, which may cause a slowdown. I'll try to keep the disruptions to a minimum. 

I'm also chasing down a solution to the white screen problem.


Cheers
Mike


----------

